# spring pole pitcure super thread



## ttn_box (Jan 19, 2013)

i have tried to go through so many of the other spring pole threads but after 2 pages they stop or most of the pictures have been removed. i want ghis thread to be page after page of nothing but pictures to show others how to use amd how to build many different types of spring poles and plant new ideas. i known once i get mine done ill be sure to post tones of pictures. please help out and give me some ideas.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

ttn_box said:


> i have tried to go through so many of the other spring pole threads but after 2 pages they stop or most of the pictures have been removed. i want ghis thread to be page after page of nothing but pictures to show others how to use amd how to build many different types of spring poles and plant new ideas. i known once i get mine done ill be sure to post tones of pictures. please help out and give me some ideas.


When I get a few minutes on my comp tomorrow I will post up a few, I have tons both of the building process and the dogs enjoying it.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i need to get some new spring pole pics cuz these are from when i first put it up and when Odin was still over weight. lol.


----------



## ttn_box (Jan 19, 2013)

odin is very much one of my favorates on here. whats yours rope hanging from?


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

As you can see mine is attached to a pretty springy Magnolia tree branch with Military Paracord. Been using that same cord for about a year now.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ttn_box said:


> odin is very much one of my favorates on here. whats yours rope hanging from?


I'll have to take a pic of it. We reinforced the eve of the house and attached it flat in with a lag bolt with a loop on the end. 

And thanks! I'm honored that u like Odin so much


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

*SP Picture OVERLOAD*

*The Construction:

























First go on the SP:









"Hey, I think I might like this thing..."

















Getting the hang of it:

































I have so many, here are some of the "best of" though:









































"Why'd you put it away? I wasn't done yet!"

























It's never too cold to SP:









Lady B helping work out that bulldog:









Happy face:







*


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

Lol I thought Lady B was a raccoon for a second.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Lol Carrie! I know Loki loves that spring pole! Ur set up is awesome and I totally am jealous of ur snow and awesome weather!


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for this I'm In the process of making a simple one for my boy to play with

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Armando said:


> Lol I thought Lady B was a raccoon for a second.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha, she totally sounds like a wild animal when they play, she sounds more ferocious than he does 



Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Lol Carrie! I know Loki loves that spring pole! Ur set up is awesome and I totally am jealous of ur snow and awesome weather!


Well, don't be too jealous, that was last year's snow. None so far this year on this side of the mountains. It's been non stop rain since september and the dirt area below the spring pole is one big mud pit. I can't wait for spring so we can get back out there and work off Loki's winter weight.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We've got Dosia's SP hanging in the tree 




























I had 2 up when Tiva was here lol




























quick vids


----------



## perp (Jan 21, 2013)

here's a pic of Kane on mother nature's spring pole (until I make one) I pull a branch down that he can't reach ...then he hangs and bounces until it breaks


----------



## ttn_box (Jan 19, 2013)

Carriana that is exactly what i want. is it just a few 4x4s? whatvdid you use to hold it together? i wouldnt think normal screws would work?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

ttn_box said:


> Carriana that is exactly what i want. is it just a few 4x4s? whatvdid you use to hold it together? i wouldnt think normal screws would work?


,

My husband constructed it, I think he used some heavy duty screws, he pre drilled the holes. The screws had to have been at least 8 inches long. He also used metal brackets to reinforce the top corners and as you can see some 2x4s to help strengthen it. We also used ten foot posts which were cemented down two feet for added structural integrity.

The rope was added later to help prevent splinters, but add you can see it's in need of replacing.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Carriana said:


> ,
> 
> My husband constructed it, I think he used some heavy duty screws, he pre drilled the holes. The screws had to have been at least 8 inches long. He also used metal brackets to reinforce the top corners and as you can see some 2x4s to help strengthen it. We also used ten foot posts which were cemented down two feet for added structural integrity.
> 
> The rope was added later to help prevent splinters, but add you can see it's in need of replacing.


If I had to guess what kind of hardware he used it would either be lag screws which are that big or he might have just used big bolts and put washers and nuts to bolt it all together. I like it though, very sturdy


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It's held up quite nicely, though one of the beams has split lengthwise from our wet PacNW weather. I figure we can convert it into a swing set if we ever sell the house.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a little video of Earl having fun on a Spring Pole. He starts spinning like crazy at the end.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Elvisfink said:


> Here's a little video of Earl having fun on a Spring Pole. He starts spinning like crazy at the end.
> Earl on the springpole - YouTube


Look at him go! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

Anybody have tips on how to get them to play with it cause I made one and my female started to play and then she was like eh screw this lol. My male just looks at it like he's scared of it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

Anyone ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Hemi said:


> Anyone ???
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not sure, my dogs never hesitated about playing on their SP - they naturally were eager to go for it so I'm not sure what you could do to encourage a hesitant dog.

How are your dogs with toys in general? My boy especially is insanely toy driven so it wasn't hard to get him pumped about the SP. Maybe if you tried a more enticing item, like a cowhide?


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah my male loves his toys so I put his favorite toy up and even put some treats in it and he was like I really want it but I don't feel like jumping for it lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Hemi said:


> Yeah my male loves his toys so I put his favorite toy up and even put some treats in it and he was like I really want it but I don't feel like jumping for it lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How high do you have it set? Their back feet should be able to touch the ground. Try lowering it and see if that makes a difference.

I like to swing the rope to give my boy an added challenge of jumping to catch the toy - he will typically get a flip in during his attempts.


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

The toy is a long rope they love and it pretty low they can reach it without even leaving the front paws. I wanted to start low before raising anything

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is mine. It's portable. I hang it in trees when we walk or on my clothesline.










Here he is dancing on it. 



[/color]


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

ames said:


> Here is mine. It's portable. I hang it in trees when we walk or on my clothesline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like his dance moves. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

So just got them playing with it. It seems they are both super jealous that if I let them out one by one to play on the SP they won't but if one sees the other playing and they aren't then they both will. What a mess lol. It's not set very high at all like I said they can reach it without jumping slowly while they get comfortable I will raise it till they have to jump up a little to get it. The spring right now is up to 140 lbs I have 2 shorter ones that are also 180lbs each so then they will really work. I think what scares them the most is the noise from the spring









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ttn_box (Jan 19, 2013)

ames, i have that same sprjng and juat got it set up today but it has no spring to it
its so stiff. i pulled on it and it just stayed compressed when i let go.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ttn_box said:


> ames, i have that same sprjng and juat got it set up today but it has no spring to it
> its so stiff. i pulled on it and it just stayed compressed when i let go.


Try some WD40 maybe??? Totally seems like its stiff but it moves very easily. Maybe its a pound thing? What;s the weight on yours do you know?


----------



## ttn_box (Jan 19, 2013)

got this rigged up today.


----------



## ttn_box (Jan 19, 2013)

Her spring was pretty stiff and wasn't providing any pull back so we changed it up a bit

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

finally took some detail shots of Odin's spring pole he only uses sometimes now. lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Super Tug!

Thinking about getting this for my squad. What do you guys think?


----------



## ttn_box (Jan 19, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Super Tug!
> 
> Thinking about getting this for my squad. What do you guys think?


Its pretty co but I don't have any trees lol. Though I think something about them hanging gives the dog more of a work out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

ttn_box said:


> Its pretty co but I don't have any trees lol. Though I think something about them hanging gives the dog more of a work out
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got a 90+lbs male Im leary of having a big boy like that hanging.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I got a 90+lbs male Im leary of having a big boy like that hanging.


Odin is 75lbs and thats why my spring pole is so low to the ground. he does better with his feet on the ground.


----------



## ttn_box (Jan 19, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I got a 90+lbs male Im leary of having a big boy like that hanging.


Lol yeah that could probably break a limb or two. But I think for the price the super tug is worth a shot

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Odin is 75lbs and thats why my spring pole is so low to the ground. he does better with his feet on the ground.


Thats why I yhought that procuct I posted may be good. It seems (to me atleast) a little safer for the big dogs.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

shoot 4 30bucks itsa no brainer.wonder how the bungi holds up to the weather? i basically did the same thing to keep m outta the way while building the SP.had i known this i shonuff woodda got it.prob git it anyway!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

welder said:


> shoot 4 30bucks itsa no brainer.wonder how the bungi holds up to the weather? i basically did the same thing to keep m outta the way while building the SP.had i known this i shonuff woodda got it.prob git it anyway!


I dnt think itd be too bad to just remove it after every use for indoor storage


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here having fun.


----------



## ttn_box (Jan 19, 2013)

Elvisfink said:


> Here having fun.


That's a heck of a camera to get those shots

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Just had to build a new Spring Pole cause my first one finally broke. Sorry for the crappy pics. My camera does not take very good low light pictures lol.


----------

